# Pre-1940 One-Week Challenge



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I noticed a lot of beautiful and elderly watches on show at the weekend, and thought about something we did on another forum last year.

Objective: run your pre-1940 wristwatch (or pocket watch) for one week. Most accurate wins...well, bragging rights, I guess.

Rules:

1. Select your watch, post a picture of it on here together with age (if known)

2. Set your watch by GMT or other website, note its time in seconds + or -

3. Start time 1800 GMT or 1800 local, Sunday 17th February

4. End time 1800 GMT or local, Sunday 24th February (Don't worry if you can't do 1800, go for a couple of hours earlier or later, as long as you time it over 168 hours.)

5. Watches must be kept running (if it stops it's out). Wear it, keep it in the box, vary the positions, your choice!

6. No adjusting the hands or opening the case to tweak the regulator once the challenge has started.

7. Report in as often as you like, noting daily rates and/or overall +/-

8. The winner is the watch declared closest to its original time at the end, expressed as +/- seconds.

9. Be honest

10 Enjoy! 

Right, I'll enter my 1917 silver Marvin trench watch.



















Who's up for it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ohhh, go on then, this gives me a great reason to crank up my circa 1916 Zenith Royal Flying Corps 30 Hour, Non-Luminous Mark V:



















Tally Ho!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in. You might need to put a reminder post up on Sunday afternoon though!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

*I thought that might appear, Tim! Yeah, I'll bump it if it doesn't bump itself!*


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll be up for that and will enter my 1912 H Samual pocket watch from here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=78673&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

[IMG alt="8170095689_685f2559d2.jpg...ickr.com/8063/8170095689_685f2559d2.jpg[/IMG]

samual 3 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ooo i wanna play!!!

is this acceptable as its kinda boderline?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

How borderline? It's only a bit of fun. Anyway, it's a Jaeger and it's gorgeous! Why not?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

think its just about ww2. Might be from the first two years


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll have to have a think about this as the watch I would have chosen to use (shown below) has developed a problem in that the crown & stem have come out & I can`t get them to stay in so I`m going to have to send it off to Steve Burrage. I really hope he can fix it as it`s one of the earliest Services produced as well as one of my favourite watches :sadwalk:

*"Services" "*a*irman"* *Swiss Made (by the Fleurier Watch Company),15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, silver case, circa 1926/7.*


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to play but donâ€™t know how old this is. Is it OK?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i will have a go with this one i think its from the 30s as far as i can find out thay made the movement from 1931 to the 50s ,but i am told this is a 30s one .all the best weoody77.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@luckywatch: it looks suitably old - stick it in, as I said it's only a bit of fun. We'll draw the line at a 1920's radio-controlled Citizen! :lol:

@Mach: I sure hope that airman gets better, it's gorgeous. Still, I reckon you have a few to choose from!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll enter the 1922 B & Co.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Throwing my 1912 Sandringham into the challenge.

Sandringham:



Spoiler















Also, if it's acceptible, I'll throw a prize into the mix. I picked up a cheapy Smiths while on holiday due to forgetting to take a pw with me, and being unable to sleep without one. It still ticks fine when vertical, but stops when horizontal. Glass is loose, but the winner may get some use out of it.

Smiths:



Spoiler


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a nice gesture!

C'mon guys, 3 days to kick-off - register your oldies and join in the fun!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A little Saturday bump for this one - come on, guys, we need your oldies!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve decided to join in with this...

*Tempus, cal.145 17 Jewels, 9 carat gold Dennison case,1933*


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent, Mach!

So, as of this moment we have 10 entrants (in alphabetical order):

1. AVO - Marvin - 1917

2. luckywatch - Tisdall - ?

3. mach 0.0013137 - Tempus - 1933

4. no8yogi - H. Samuel - 1912

5. Regox - Sandringham - 1912

6. rhaythorne - Zenith - 1916

7. Stinch - Baume - 1922

8. tall_tim - West End - ?

9. Thomasr - JLC - c1940

10. woody77 - Junghans - 1930s

What a great collection of watches. Plenty of time for late entries. Start time 1800 TOMORROW!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

8 hours to go. Mine is wound and running!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Zenith is scrambled and on patrol. Tally Ho!

As it's for fun I had a root around in the watch box and dug out a couple of unofficial late entries that haven't seen any wrist time (or even the light of day) for a few years:

*A curvaceous Waltham from 1937:*










*Another West End Sowar, this one circa 1939:*


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I've only had this one out of the cabinet a couple of times, so I'll give a go. It's a 1928 Waltham 'Crescent Street'.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Right: Shiner's Waltham PW is in!

Rhaythorne's Waltham and West End are making guest appearances! :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My Marvin is reading +23 at 1800 GMT. I set it fast as it tends to lose a few seconds, and of course doesn't hack.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve decided to check the Tempus against my Bulova Precisionist as it`s my most accurate watch (it`s spot on with my radio-controlled clock) the photo was taken earlier to benefit from the light :wink2:










I obviously can`t hack the Tempus but as you can see the second hand is 15 seconds behind the Bulova, I`ll try and take a photo of the pair each day over the week to show how the Tempus is holding up


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Is this going to be the winner?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Might stand a chance if you take it out of the bell jar and set it! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Took me over 20 minutes just to load the photo!

:thumbup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

So far so good!

Going by the time on my daughters iPod, and set spot on, as I have only worn for a day at a time, so not really sure if it gains or loses.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well hear we go not sure how good or bad this will be i do have a 1940s www vertex that i kown is very very good time keeper but its to new new for this .i have not worn this watch for more than a day in the past as i have way to many others to keep moveing .all the best to the rest of these watches woody77. as you can see this is spot on took me a few gos to get there .


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

using the Precisionist method too, no dramas as yet


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry... just saw this thread. At 18:00 Sunday (my time - I am 7 hours behind you all). Can we make it International? Sorry about the time difference... it's really not my fault. This will be set as close as I can to dead on (we'll all compare later, huh?)...

Landi Despertador Alarm ~1940's...










Let's see what happens...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry about the terrible cell phone pix as my digital camera went TU awhile back.

It looks like +10 seconds for the Landi


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Running about 1min fast on the Sandringham:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I'm shocked. in 13 hrs the unserviced watch has gained a little over 1 second!!!! Is showing up my Omega here!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Sorry... just saw this thread. At 18:00 Sunday (my time - I am 7 hours behind you all). Can we make it International? Sorry about the time difference... it's really not my fault. This will be set as close as I can to dead on (we'll all compare later, huh?)


Just go with your local time...I'll add you to the list and we'll call your watch c.1940 - nice alarm watch, BTW!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The H W Tisdall PW is 30 seconds over at 1601 hours today. Have just rewound her. I am just happy itâ€™s still going as in the last 30 years she has been neglected.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

time check : JLC five secs up on Bulova after having a trip out with me to uni today.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Zenith 30 Hour Non-Luminous MK V: -23 Seconds

West End Sowar: +13 Seconds

Waltham: -53 Seconds

Will try them out in different positions during the week to see if I can't bring them back into line.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like +1 a few minutes ago, so -22 net for today. Mind you, it seemed to lose most of that last evening and has been fairly steady today. These things have minds of their own!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yesterday...










& today...










Concentrating on the relative positions of the minutes & seconds hands - you can see the Tempus has gained approximately 32 seconds since yesterday.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Just over 24 hours gone and the and the Waltham Crescent Street railroader is about a second slow.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

rhaythorne said:


> Zenith 30 Hour Non-Luminous MK V: -23 Seconds
> 
> West End Sowar: +13 Seconds
> 
> ...


That seems like cheating, hee,hee. Does someone know which positions slow and speed up a movement?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi update on the junghans not as good as i had hoped 4 sec out had no all day and off at night as the lum not any good i like to see the time at night so i had a citizen divers on with nice blue lum.all the best woody77.haveing a op on my foot on tuesday so may got get any photos for a few days.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

H Samual update, looks like I won't be winning anything started +3 on the talking clock now at 7:30am is -40 so total loss of 43seconds since the start my hope is that she is just warming up!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The H W Tisdall PW is still 30 seconds fast at 1600 hours today. Pleased with that.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Zenith 30 Hour Non-Luminous MK V: -57 Seconds

West End Sowar: +45 Seconds

Waltham: -38 Seconds

So an improvement for the Waltham which runs a bit faster when lying face down. It might be spot on by tomorrow  The West End Sowar also runs faster in this position which has made matters worse! Still experimenting with the Zenith which seems quite consistent no matter what position it's in.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Day 1










Day 2










Day 3










The Tempus seems to be keeping to around + 30 seconds a day


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

My Baume thinks it's been entered into a race. Gained 5 minutes in 2 days! Hopefully settling down now!! I've not worn it, it's just placed face up. Normally when worn it just gains a little.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Marvin reads -21

That's -22 for today and -44 net. Consistent!

No 6pm timecheck tomorrow. Out for dinner.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well its 7 sec out now, had on some of today and it was more out seems to run slow on my wrist and a bit fast off it i think if i keep on for 12 hours and keep off for 12 hours .it about 4 to 7 sec out so not to bad for a old watch if you do not ware it 24/7 .all the best woody77.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Day 1










Day 2










Day 3










Day 4










Tempus + 26 seconds since yesterday so a slight improvement


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

H W Tisdall PW reports 90 seconds fast at 1630 hours. Not bad as it never runs year after year.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Zenith 30 Hour Non-Luminous MK V: -83 Seconds

West End Sowar: +198 Seconds (oh dear!)

Waltham: -15 Seconds


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Bit late tonight, but when I got home at 9.45 the Marvin was reading -42

So that's -21 today and -65 net over 3 days.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh no, the first retirement due to injury! Waltham is down and out 

Zenith 30 Hour Non-Luminous MK V: -108 Seconds

West End Sowar: +443 Seconds (must think it's a race!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Day 1










Day 2: +30 (ish)










Day 3: +30 (ish)










Day 4 : +26 (ish)










Day 5: + 40 (ish )


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

AVO said:


> Bit late tonight, but when I got home at 9.45 the Marvin was reading -42
> 
> So that's -21 today and -65 net over 3 days.


Now at -55

-13 today and -78 over 4 days


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day1.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day2.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day 3.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

My Baume continues to gain 2 minutes a day!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Shiner said:


> Day 3.


Crikey, Shiner, you got a quartz in that Waltham? That's suberb, well done. :notworthy:

Now, where do you live exactly? I have some VERY big magnets for you! :evil: :buba:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day 4.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It's running very nicely!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Picture of the movement shown previously on the American Railroad listing.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

H W Tisdall PW now 2 minutes fast. 1915 hours on the PC, 1917 on the PW.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Day 1

Day 2: +30 (ish)










Day 3: +30 (ish)










Day 4 : +26 (ish)










Day 5: + 40 (ish )










Day 6 + 48 ish


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

H W Tisdall PW still 2 minutes fast at 1700 hours. Probably the best looking watch in the game!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yesterday:



AVO said:


> Now at -55
> 
> -13 today and -78 over 4 days


Today: reading -74

-19 today and -97 net over 5 days. I'm not displeased with under -20 s/d, though I will be giving the regulator a gentle nudge to + next week.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day 5.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I know where the bragging rights are going this week! :thumbup:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Indeed!

Well, although out of the competition, my Waltham is running fine again now. I think it probably just needs cleaning and that a bit of dirt had jammed the movement. Meanwhile the West End Sowar continues it's headlong rush into the distant future! The Zenith is commendably consistent, albeit a little sluggish:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

The Landi was running at +61 - Just checked and now it is @ +21.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Bum it stopped! H Samual out of the game


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Great grandads watch.










I've checked it at twenty two minutes past seven every night for two years and it has been at exactly twenty two minutes past seven ............................................................................................................................................

and I've never wound it either!   







:lookaround: :rofl:

Mike


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Day 6.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

AVO said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Today: reading -74
> 
> -19 today and -97 net over 5 days. I'm not displeased with under -20 s/d, though I will be giving the regulator a gentle nudge to + next week.


Marvin now reading: -86

-12 today and -109 over 6 days


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Day 2: +30 (ish)










Day 3: +30 (ish)










Day 4 : +26 (ish)










Day 5: + 40 (ish )










Day 6 + 48 ish










Day 7 + 40 (ish)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't explain it, but both the Zenith and West End exhibited a time loss over the last 24 hours. Aliens?!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just a reminder, guys. Don't forget tonight to check your watch and post the number of seconds/minutes plus or minus from your original reading. The winner looks obvious barring miracles accidents, but it will be fun to see how they have all done.:buba:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

H W Tisdall PW at noon today plus 2 minutes 30 seconds.

:threaten:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I wonder when the last time was that all these watches ran at the same time. I know mine was in a drawer for nearly 40years, so at least that long ago! I love the history these watches could tell!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

JLC out of the running. Forgot to wind it :wallbash:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Afraid I had to drop out. Was sent away with work to a place not really suitable for 60+ year old watch. It stopped at 4.56 though, not sure what day!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok , so this was last Sunday...










& this is today...










As you can see from the relative positions of the minute hands the Tempus has gained around 4 & 1/2 minutes over the week, which IMO, isn`t bad for an 80 year old watch


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

H W Tisdall PW at 1800 hours reads 2 minutes and 30 seconds fast. In the 30 odd years I have had this watch it has never been run for a week, very pleased with her.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi will load a photo soon just 1m 15 sec out but it would be more if i did not ware it then put on the side at night i say it would be out by 2 to 4 mins out if you just worn it all the time or left in on the side ,not bad for a old watch .all the best woody77


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the Seiko is about a second out. :yes:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Normal service resumed. The weird loss of time for both the West End Sowar and Zenith between 120 and 144 hours remains a mystery.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Marvin: -96

-10 today and -119 over 7 days

Less than 2 minutes for a 96 year old watch - I'm pleased! Averaged -17 sec/day. :yahoo:










Commiserations to those that ran out of steam, and congratulations to our worthy winner, if indeed it proved to be Shiner! :notworthy:

It has been lovely to see all these fine old watches in action, and to see how we hold them in such high regard. Thanks for playing/watching! :buba:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done, Shiner and the Waltham - AMAZING! :notworthy: :buba:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> JLC out of the running. Forgot to wind it :wallbash:


Ditto - Got super busy and forgot to wind as well... bummer - it was coming right in.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

He he the Baume gained around 22 mins. I think it needs servicing/regulating. :mda:

Useful exercise though AVO & something I probably wouldn't have done otherwise.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks AVO. I've put it back in the cabinet with the others. I've only worn it 2 or 3 times as I try and rotate them, and like everyone else, I have my favourites that I use more than others. Maybe I'll wear it a little more often now.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to post that the Sandringham is only running 4min slow. I'm quite impressed for a watch that turns 101 this year.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, since Shiner appears to be the winner, if you want to PM me some mailing details, I'll send you the Smith's.


----------

